# Cpt 92551 versus 92552



## jkirkwood (Sep 25, 2014)

Our Pediatric office performs hearing tests. We have been billing 92551. Now, our providers feel we should be billing the 92552. It appears to me that the difference would be the type of machine used and if an audiologist performs it. Look forward to all your opinions and advise on this.
Jana K CPPM, CPB


----------



## luvsgoofey (Oct 31, 2014)

*Response Hearing tests*

Per the code descriptions the 92551 would typically be used of basic  comphrensive screenings during a wellness.  92552 would be used to indicate adHearing and Speech Tests

INCLUDES:

Diagnostic/treatment services not generally included in a comprehensive otorhinolaryngologic evaluation or office visit

Testing of both ears

Use of calibrated electronic equipment, recording of results, and a report with interpretation

EXCLUDES:

Evaluation of speech/language/hearing problems using observation/assessment of performance (92521-92524)

Code also:

Code also modifier 52 for unilateral testing

Do not report:

Do not report tuning fork or whispered voice hearing tests separately ditional testing not included in the wellness:

Documentation should support medical necessity. 
Hope this helps


----------

